# What kind of movies would you like to make?



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

If you could make movies, what kinds would you like to make? What would they be about or be like? Your writing or directing style? etc.

I personally would love to make an animated musical. :33


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

I doubt I would be able to. I would get too lost in influence and things I like to differentiate those things from myself.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)

probably something minimalist

I would be interested a lot more in crafting a film that could express mood and emotion through shots and lighting, a more "visual" experience.  It'd be some kinda character study or something very very character driven over plot.

oh with a really really fitting soundtrack


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Action definitely. Not mindless action, there would be substance.

I would make a good zombie apocalypse movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

A dark mystery movie I guess. 

I love mysteries .


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 2, 2011)

Fantasy, magic, darkness.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

There are a couple of cartoons I'd love to make adaptions of.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 2, 2011)

Noir.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

Gritty, hard-edge sci-fi action.

Think 'RoboCop' meets 'The Thing'-- best type of combination I could think of from an influence perspective.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Crank 3: Heart of steel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2011)

Movies that continue prematurely-canceled TV shows.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Movies that continue prematurely-canceled TV shows.



'The Sarah Connor Chronicles' instantly comes to mind...


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 2, 2011)

Oscar Baits and Critic's Darlings.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Gritty, hard-edge sci-fi action.
> 
> Think 'RoboCop' meets 'The Thing'-- best type of combination I could think of from an influence perspective.


I'd pay big money to see a movie like that .


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Mystery and suspense also comes to mind.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't be able to write a mystery to save my life.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'd pay big money to see a movie like that .



Ah, at least I now have one citation to use when I pitch my script to Hollywood studios.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Deep philosophical sci-fi action movies.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

Movies where I get to bang Jared Padalecki.

In all seriousness, probably animated movies. I wouldn't draw them, but I could lord over everything and make sure that they were up to my standards. I'd probably make the type of stuff that I usually write.

So, weird and pretentious humor that no one likes.

I'd be like 90s Don Bluth.


----------



## Violence (Oct 2, 2011)

I would like sci-fi, gore, action and whit funny momments and mixed whit philosophical atmosphere and mistery


----------



## Grape (Oct 2, 2011)

Movie spanning the life of a young Mexican/Latin - cartel/gang. Can't really say any movies for what I am thinking, but maybe Training Day and Transformers 3.

Directing style? Michael Bay.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> 'The Sarah Connor Chronicles' instantly comes to mind...


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

I loved that show.

Summer Glau = <3


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 2, 2011)

This maybe quite eccentric or strange but, I would make an epic/high fantasy,action animation mixed with deeper philisophical accompany with advant-garde style. Also, I be gladly to compose classical/orchestra music to fit the moods.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

> Oscar Baits and Critic's Darlings.



So Holocaust movies then.



> epic/high fantasy,action animation mixed with deeper philisophical accompany with advant-garde style.



With that kind of mindset you'll never make it in Hollywood baby doll.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

If I wanted to make an Oscar bait movie it'd be a biopic on Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 2, 2011)

id like to make as many different genres as possible.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Art house films that people support to boost their own film credibility, of course they'd all be foreign too.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

It'd be cool if there was a movie that was to ninjas that _Pirates of the Caribbean_ was to pirates.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2011)

Deep movies with action, epic, or even casual themes.
I really would like to do a dinosaurs movie and movies about videogames or comic books etc... But most important of all a 40k movie yeargh!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually come to think of it I always dreamed of making a Sci Fi movie about the experiences of the first Human inhabitants of a new planet. THo that was when I was 14.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 2, 2011)

A movie I would like to make. Well, I'd prefer to make it revolving around one of the plot concepts I'm working on for novels.

I'd prefer to go with The Last Skycity though. (Earth is covered by water and humanity has created massive steam cities that float through the clouds, war had erupted and only one remains. Focuses in on one of the seven swordsmen, leader of the Royal Intelligence. He searches for the truth of a rumor that people live on the surface again.)

*Found the prologue I'd written, should help answer questions/form an idea.*


*Spoiler*: __ 




In a world that was ages ago torn by conflict that caused the very earth to erupt her fury, had become a unstable environment with the very oceans forcing ever inwards. Humanity, fearing for its survival hastily began the Sky-City Project, a project that had been in the works for years but had never quite gotten the attention needed for funding. The government passed bill after bill, taxing the rich and poor alike to fund this project. It took years, but with the funding from the government and the threat of extinction looming, humanity took to the skies in eight sky cities. The cities were remarkable pieces of work, each one holding a functioning, thriving city. With the ability to filter water from the clouds, and with artificial agriculture, these floating behemoths averted the thought of crisis. Their ability to stay aloft due to the remarkable steam engineering that powered giant rotating blades beneath the city.

Years passed and humanity slowly began to lose interest in the ground below as with all cities, crime and poverty crept slowly upon them. They became completely engrossed in their own worries, their own trivialities and the latest fashions worn by the nobility. As the crimes became more and more severe, the cities began using a very cruel form of punishment. They would take the prisoners below the cities and push them off the edge into what they believed was the waiting waters below to die a cruel, slow death. It wasn’t long before the greed of the royal family had them seeking to control other cities and thus began the Great War. The Great War was brutal and taxing on the cities and many fell before the armies of other cities. Many feared it would be the end of humanity for good. Amongst the chaos, one sky city chose to stay out of the war and in order to protect its secrecy the Secret Corps was formed.

The Secret Corps was established to eliminate any potential knowledge of this peaceful city from being found or sold to other cities. They were also the ones who commanded the city militia when there were skirmishes. They were both feared and loved by the populace. Everyone wanted to know how to apply while many others sought to have them destroyed for personal benefit. Each Corps officer was specially chosen and went under challenges that oftentimes resulted in the deaths of those too weak to handle it. Each officer upon commission was given a sword, there were seven in all. Each one bore a name. Justice, Mercy, Sacrifice, Love, Trust, Harmony and Peace; these were the seven virtues that each officer adopted and bore.

Upon the end of the Great War, the last remaining sky city felt truly alone. They were the remnants of humanity. When ideologists sought counsel to recommend returning to the ground, they all vanished without a trace before the counsel. The Crown sought to quiet these disappearances for fear of riots and rebellion. Slowly, and mysteriously the Secret Corps officers began to disappear too. Something brewed on the horizon. Something dark, something wanted humanity to remain in the heavens and afraid of the ground.




It's a rough sketch, I know. But best I can do without ruining the whole book. Directing style would probably be Quentin Tarantino.

Another movie I'd like to make is based on another one of my potential novel/series, Avanthorn. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bhatash, a world not forgotten, has stood through the trials of hardship, poverty and betrayal. Once a continent ruled by war, pain and suffering it was all brought to an end when Richard Diethelm’s armies quickly crushed all of the opposing warlords, and bringing about an era of peace. The people loved Richard for his kindness, courage and honesty. Richard was happily married to a barmaid he had met on one of his journeys with whom he soon had three beautiful boys with. The oldest was cruel, violent and barbaric. He sought pleasure in everything to do with war, where he far exceeded his teachers. The second son was one who quickly delved into the art of politics where his quick tongue and sly wit won him praise. The third and final son who barely survived as the mother died during childbirth leaving a weakened baby boy. This boy soon grew to garnish the father’s heart and the older siblings who were jealous sought on many occasions to kill their sibling to regain their father’s respect.

This youngest sibling, Adelric, could never come to hate his siblings and tried on multiple occasions to form a bond with them as they slowly drifted farther apart. The two older siblings fueled by their jealously and increasing worry about their inheritance concocted a plan to kill their father before he could give Adelric the empire. Richard soon became ill and the cook who was believed to be responsible was hanged in a public execution. The people held their breath for their beloved Emperor to live, but fate was not with the old, weakened man and he soon left the world. The Empire held its breath as the two older siblings seemed to fade away to their favorite provinces where rumors of armies being prepared. Meanwhile, the entire Empire wondered its fate as there was no Crowned Prince and they feared that a civil war would erupt between the siblings.

The two older siblings, who by now had become so overwhelmed with their jealously quickly marched their armies to the capital and the two armies met in a field a little more than twenty miles from the Imperial City where they clashed, the spark that brought about a civil war that lasted for five years. The once proud empire was torn to shambles and split between the two greedy siblings who sought to claim more than the other. Meanwhile, Adelric had escaped the Imperial City with his father’s sacred crest, the sign of the monarchy and fled south with the remaining Imperial Guard. The General of the Guard, Kendrick, was an old friend of Richard’s and had sworn on his friend’s deathbed to protect the youngest sibling with his life.

Using the Imperial crest, Adelric founded the kingdom of Avanthorn using his father’s ideals. The people having heard of the Imperial crest having been found quickly fled the war-torn north for this sacred land that reminded them of the past. Adelric grew in power until he had a rightful kingdom of his own and drew the attention of his two older siblings. The two called a temporary truce and turned their armies south where they met the army of Avanthorn at the Field of Dreams. The battle lasted for days until the two brothers, due to a shortage on supplies from their previous warring with one another, were forced to withdraw.

The brothers much weakened from their battling called for a meeting of the three. This council, later named The Council of Tears, split the once great empire into three nations. The first of the two empires is the Empire of the Triash, a warrior people, and the Kingdom of Harash, a politically dominated country. The final remaining piece of the continent was given to Adelric, where it became a beacon of hope in the darkness. The two older siblings held to the treaty for years, until now. Rumors have spread that the two siblings plan to go to war again, with rumors of huge armies the size of plains marching and fear gripping their hearts, the people of Bhatash can only wait and see how the boiling pot will tip.




I would have to be heavily involved in the producing/directing of this one as the base plot would have to stay mostly on track so that my aim of making it into a multi-movie series would be achieved. Also, would need to on site for the choosing of actors for the main characters.


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 3, 2011)

Some of the science fiction novels I've read would make amazing movies or TV shows. I'd prefer the TV show route. Trying to cram a 1000 page book into a 2 hour movie doesn't cut it, but each book would make a great 20 to 23 episode long season at 45 minutes each. 15 hours of Honor Harrington? Okay.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not impossible, it would just be extremely hard to do. Battlefield Earth is an example of that, the 1,000 page book-movie conversion sucked and left out a lot of important stuff.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 3, 2011)

A Sci-Fi epic.


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 3, 2011)

RisingVengeance said:


> It's not impossible, it would just be extremely hard to do. Battlefield Earth is an example of that, the 1,000 page book-movie conversion sucked and left out a lot of important stuff.



Yeah, except damn near everything that happens in David Weber's _Honor Harrington_ series is important in either that novel, or in a later novel.

Every time I picture an Honor Harrington TV show, I see it in with the filming style of Battlestar Galactica (the modern one).


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never read any of the books so I'm not familiar. It would probably be similar to if they tried to make movies out of SM Stirling's Emberverse series.

I thought about another movie that should be made, Ender's Game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Porns.


And dark comedies. 


And Psychological Thrillers.

And weird Japanese action/comedy films.


----------

